# Marcus Luttrell's new pup was shot by some punks



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articl ... 198/23658/

I saw this on another forum and was sick after reading about it. I really wish he would have at least beat the crap out of them.

The guy really did not need this after what he has been though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is very sad. He did the right thing though by not doing anything stupid.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, but for real who does that? :******:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Unbelievable! :******:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I hope someone steps up and gives this guy a top pedigree gundog pup tp replace Dasy....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't get in this form often, and actually this may be the second time in a couple of years. However the title caught my attention. I watched that last night on Glenn Beck. Heart wrenching to say the least.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> I hope someone steps up and gives this guy a top pedigree gundog pup tp replace Dasy....


I think that is in the works.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> That is very sad. He did the right thing though by not doing anything stupid.


I disagree. I wish he'd given the sick &@%! what he deserved. I can guarantee no jury in Texas would have given him even a slap on the wrist.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Sad story ... amazing that even our celebrated heroes can no longer find the respect to live their life out in peace after all that they ahve done for us. The sad thing is that this man has had to live with the fact that he will be the lone survivor for the rest of his life ... even when it comes to his therapy dog.

It just shows the respect that people have for any life... in todays society.


----------

